# Need Help Finding Top Dead Center



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*KOHLER 19 HP. MODEL SV600. SPEC NO. SERIAL NO.3500701573. DOES ANYONE KNOW THE PROCEEDURE TO SET TIMING AND FINDING TOP DEAD CENTER.:wave:.*


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Easy. 

With spark plug removed and valve cover off, turn engine over by hand (IN CORRECT direction of running rotation) slowly whilst observing the rocker arms.

After the intake rocker (the one nearest the carburetor) operates (opens and allows the valve to close), insert a thin-blade long screwdriver or similar probe into the spark plug hole.

Hold the probe gently, turn the engine over by hand further until the probe stops moving outward. That's TDC. If you continue to turn the engine, you'll notice the probe will go back in.

Kohler usually cuts the PTO keyway (the output shaft underneath) in line with TDC, either at 0 deg. or 180 deg. so that's another way.

Kohler's service manual is free to download.
Go to www.kohlerplus.com
Enter "AS GUEST"
Click on "All service literature"
Go down to "Service Manuals"
Enter SV600 in search field and do search..
Download resulting PDF file.
Paul


----------

